

10 years ago today, these were the hardware specs we were saving up for... - jeremyjitr
http://i.imgur.com/2Q9Si.gif

======
jrp
Building up a system and playing games on it, getting PC gamer with demo
discs, etc was all so fun back then. I seem to have lost the motivation to do
so today.

